# MFSLive Error! Oh No!



## eskay (Jul 23, 2002)

Trying to upgrade an S3.
sda = new 1TB drive
sdb = stock 250gb drive

Command I used was:
backup -qTao - /dev/sdb | restore -s 128 -xzpi - /dev/sda

Process was about 35% done and then the errors started. Most of it scrolled off and the buffer appears to be empty since Shift-PgUp doesn't go anywhere. But some of the lines on the screen read:
=====
sda: Current: sense key: Medium Error
Additional sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 20528

ata1: port is slow to respond (20 secs, Status 0xd0)
ata1: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0xd0)
ata1: soft resetting port
ATA: abnormal status 0xD0 on port 0xEFE7
=====
Obvious answer in the third line is that my new drive is bad (?) Or could it be a computer hardware error?

Thanks for any tips and tricks.


----------



## eskay (Jul 23, 2002)

Update: I switched the drives and SATA ports. Still same error. Ran Western Digital diagnostics. Came back with "Too Many Errors". In the process of getting a replacement shipped to me. Western Digital's online tools for warranty issues is very nice.

Lesson Learned: Don't buy a bulk drive from Amazon. I thought I was okay since it was sold by Amazon and not a third party. Drive came wrapped in a single layer of bubble wrap and then slipped into a cardboard sleeve like it was a book. Dorks.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

eskay said:


> Lesson Learned: Don't buy a bulk drive from Amazon. I thought I was okay since it was sold by Amazon and not a third party. Drive came wrapped in a single layer of bubble wrap and then slipped into a cardboard sleeve like it was a book. Dorks.


That is a shame. Note that Newegg does similar nonsense, so be careful.

Probably a good idea for you to run full diags on your original drive, too, just for good measure.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Agree with tivoupgrade, Run the full diagnostics on the new drive and request an RMA when you get the error code/message.

SeaTools for Seagate and Maxtor

Western Digital Data Lifeguard Diagnostic


----------

